# Support for audio books



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Kindle can play music files. 

While this is not its main function, it does raise the prospect of using it to listen to audiobooks. 

BoingBoing reports that Kindle can play Audible audiobooks. 

You can't download them wirelessly over WhisperNet, though. You would have to downloaded them to your PC using the Audible manager, then copy them to your Kindle via USB.


----------



## galinda_1 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think it would be neat to have music playing, but don't care too much about audiobook support. If I want to hear an audiobook, I wouldn't use Kindle - I'd use my nano.

I want to use Kindle to *read*..!!


----------



## Celeste (Jan 21, 2008)

I definitely agree. If all I want is an audio book or music, I am not going to cart around my Kindle.


----------



## Caution (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm a long time subscriber to Audible and a Kindle owner, and while this is a nice feature, the Kindle is a bit bulky to be used for this purpose.  I tried it out and the feature works well, but I find the iPod is a much better device for this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

You really don't need the size of the Kindle in order to support an audiobook. An iPod is a better way to go for Audible. (Or a Zune which doesn't support it yet but is supposed to in an upcoming release.)


----------



## Caution (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.engadget.com/2008/04/21/zune-getting-audible/

Apparently the Zune support is on the way.


----------

